# Dry Eyes?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I have for the last two years experienced dry eyes. I get up early in the morning, they are mildly dry, then by noon I feel like I have sand in my eyes. I wear contacts, but they feel that way without them. I have read that Fibro has the symptom of dry eyes. Does anyone experience this problem? If so, what is your remedy?


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Rowe2I can't say I have the same problem, although I do wear contacts....Are you drinking enough fluids during the day? sometimes dehydration can cause dry gritty eyes....My other thought is...have you been checked for sjogren's syndrome? I think the major symptom of that is dry eyes...here is a link FYI http://www.orthop.washington.edu/arthritis/types/sjogrens/01 As for remedies I believe you can buy eye drops from the chemist to help relieve tired stress out eyes...have you given them a try?Hope you fond some answers,{{Hugs}}Clair


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Do you have dry mouth too? I have alot of problems with dry eyes and mouth. I use eye drops and flour tablets (got problems with my teeth because to little saliva), which makes it better. I saw an ophthalologist and tested my eyes to rule out Sjogrens. My dentist suspect I have Sjogrenï¿½s but the ophthalologist didnï¿½t. Just love when they disagree...







I had to stop use my contacts, because it was too hurtful. Maybe you should use glasses for a while and see if it feels better?/Mio


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh I also have major dry eyes! I wash my eyes out with tepid water a few times a day - It helps a little. It has gotten to the point where my eyes are blurry and I have trouble focusing. I'm not sure if I should chalk it up to Fibro or allergies, or what. Never thought of Sjogren's Syndrome though! Guess it wouldn't hurt for any of us to go to the Eye Doctor.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

yes,dry eyes!drugs can also dry you out.also,a furnace can dry you out(dry air).i use natureal tears formula,tho it dont work for long.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I can't wear my contacts for more than four hours without them hurting now because they are so dry.I thought perhaps it was the benadryl that was making my eyes feel dry when I woke up in the morning, but I noticed the times I don't take the benadryl, my eyes feel just as dry - perhaps even more scratchy. I speculate that this is why: When we don't sleep soundly in the deep-sleep stage, we either don't have as much rapid eye movement that would help lubricate the eyes, or we are only half asleep and perhaps we sleep with our eyes partially open then, which would dry them out. This would have to be observed during a sleep test to see if either of these might be the case.Sorry, other than using natural tears at h.s. and a.m. upon arising, I'm not sure what else can be done. There is also a lubricating ointment that can be placed along the lower lid before going to bed. I did this once, and it seemed to help. I did it the second night, and it seemed to make it worse. I wonder if it coincided with the benadryl thing and it didn't work the second night because I didn't keep my eyes closed very well for it to work. You may wake up with a film over your eye at first, but it goes away after you wash up and blink enough.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Clair..thanks for the site on Sjogren's syndrome. That was very interesting, but I couldn't relate to some of the symptoms, but some of them I could.







I think I will speak to the chemist. Mio...I don't have dry mouth..that would be a pain to have to deal with both at the same time







mrsmason.....do you wear contacts? I do take my out during the day occasionally and rinse them with solution, and that relieves it for a short while...squrts and unmoulded..you just may be on to something here. I take medication that could possibly be the bandit of tears. I will have to ask the doctor. Of course regardless of his answer...I think I can deal with the dry eyes more than the frequent trips to the bathroom, quick stops on the road to find a place in the woods,(and hope I remember the toliet paper







)being up in a tree stand on a cold morning and having to shimmy down the tree and scare off the biggest buck I've ever seen,







and waking up in the middle of the night thinking someone has broken into my house and stabbed me with a knife in the guts







or maybe my husband is having a nightmare







Thanks folks..


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Rowe,I too experience dry eyes, but mine usually turn red as well. I found I donï¿½t have a problem with them when I avoid certain foods. The same foods that give me brain fog, make me more tired and are bad for my IBS, usually make my eyes feel like I have sand in them. My sinuses are usually stuffy and dried out when my eyes are dry. If I stay away from those foods I donï¿½t seem to have problems. They get a little dry form time to time, from staring at a computer screen all day, but occasional dryness is normal. Feeling like someone secretly switched your contact lenses with broken glass is another.I fasted for a few days, but kind of already knew that dairy was to blame for feeling like chronic garbage. For me itï¿½s a food sensitivity. Avoiding those foods (and alcohol) I can feel like my old self. Unfortunately it is very tough to adhere to. Dairy and Soy (usually seen in everything as soy protein isolate) are in practically everything. Hope you find a solution. Good Luck.Kari


----------

